# Key West?



## BoneFish (Jan 15, 2008)

Im traveling to the Keys in June and wondering if anyone would share inshoreand offshore hot spots or coordinates. 

Seeing as ive never been to the Keys before, and really not wanting to spend 50 bucks on preset 

also if anyone has any suggestions on what tackle to bring for inshore and offshore, that'd be great.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have any coordinates, but the last time I was in Miami working I spent some time doing some landlocked fishing down there. When you cross over the Card Sound Bridge into North Key Largo, there is some good fishing from shore. Many spots along US1 you can pull over and fish the mangroves. Towards the south end of the 7 mile bridge near Bahia Honda State Parkis where I saw lots of Tarpon as well. Try PM'ing Bonita Dan. I think he takes a trip down there at least once a year and may have some better tips for you. I think LiteCatch went down there not long ago too. Have fun and good luck!


----------

